# Where to start?



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

seanfitz92 said:


> Hi I've decided that I want to become an electrician but I really have no idea where to start. I know some people do trade school before apprenticeship and some don't and I know some states do things differently. I live in Illinois and I believe the local union for where I am in Illinois is local 197 but other than that in pretty clueless. What advice do you guys have or are there any specific threads you think I should check out?


In Illinois contact the local union and get in if you can. 
Other then that sell yourself to a local shop to get started. 
Illinois is a non-license state. Chicago don’t count, they are a thing of their own.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Go union at your first chance.
Start going door to door of contractors asking if they need ANY help, the key word is any.
Don't be too proud to take anything, someone has to do the low work.
Work hard and learn as much as you can.

My advice is don't waste money on trade school unless they have a number one placement service.

If you go door to door go in work boots ( get them dirty first if you don't have them) and dress in work pants and work shirt.

Good luck and don't give up.
Cowboy


----------



## seanfitz92 (Jul 11, 2019)

What would you reccomend someone do that has no previous electrician experiance at all?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dup thread: 
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f129/where-start-273642/


----------

